# Finally a Pentax Full Frame DSLR



## MrFotoFool (Feb 5, 2015)

Talk about being late to the party! Pentax if finally announcing a development announcement of an upcoming and as yet unnamed full frame camera.
http://www.pentaxforums.com/articles/pentax-news/pentax-full-frame-officially-coming-cpplus-2015.html


----------

